

Meetups are Hard Work - ugtastic
http://www.ugtastic.com/meetups-hard-work/

======
ugtastic
In response to Sean's article I wrote up "Meetups are Easy"
[http://www.ugtastic.com/meetups-easy/](http://www.ugtastic.com/meetups-easy/)

